# How often do you talk to yourself?



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

NT, I never talk to myself. I find it kinda weird, but if you put someone in front of me...the ranting commences! and I don't feel weird. Even if they're not listening to me, which basically means I am actually talking to myself but without realizing it


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

ENFJ, and I talk to myself all the time, and usually when it's when I'm either really nervous about something, or excited about something, or when I'm trying to calm myself down, reminding myself that I can't get too excited about anything or it will all blow up in my face.


----------



## Theophania (Sep 7, 2014)

Of course I talk to myself! Who else am I supposed to trust?


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I'm an ENFP and I practice a particular kind of projected self-talk to pseudo-externalize those thought processes. I 'talk' to myself incessantly in my head and often out loud, especially if I'm home alone.


----------



## DeceasedCrow (Oct 4, 2014)

I also talk to myself a lot, inside of my head tho. My family have thought I'm crazy (I'm probably are) because I do it while walking from one place to another over and over again, and randomly bursting some laugh or getting angry. The thing is, that I start thinking about a conversation or discussion I had with another person, and then I come to a solution of what we were talking about, but the person is not here anymore so I start talking with the person inside of my head instead.


----------



## veenigmaticism (Sep 30, 2014)

ALL. THE. TIME

I do it in the car,while I'm showering, when I'm about to sleep, while I'm working out, even when I'm typing this; I do it like 80% of the time!

I've been doing it since forever! Sometimes I tend to argue with myself, and at times I'm "interviewing" myself. When I'm alone, I tend to do it loudly (verbally), and when I'm not, I'm silently talking to myself inside my head -- even when I'm talking with someone. I feel like it's definitely crazy at some point, but it helps me to internalize and think!


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Only if something is preoccupying my mind so not too often.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

SF I do it a lot lool. Hope I'm not a schizophrenic


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm an ISTJ.

Einstein said that if you can't explain an idea simply, you don't understand it well enough. I often hash out ideas by explaining them to an imaginary audience, which is completely variable. I find explaining modern concepts to people who would have lived 4,000 to 10,000 years ago is very useful for improving my understanding of them. I also talk to myself to rehearse things that I'm going to present to people, often running through many iterations, revising, skipping, going back, etc. Editing.

On a side note, I often hear my ESTP dad (who's a lawyer) talking to himself under his breath when he's preparing for a session in court.


----------

